# Sub on longisland ny.. For skidsteer



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a spare skidsteer if anyone in long island is looking to remove or cart away snow... Please feel free to send me a text or give me a call at anytime..631-741-1818


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey man what area do you normally work in? Do you have foundation forms?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

alldayrj;1590139 said:


> Hey man what area do you normally work in? Do you have foundation forms?


We usually do work all over long island .. Just not much past queens...


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Bump... On the trailer ready..


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

OK I have 4 foundations ready to get done, I was going to rent the forms but I'm open to subbing if youre interested


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

Yea sure just leave a message in the office 631-909-3730


----------

